# Need History on Panasonic



## Bike2Live

I just picked up a Panasonic Sport 500 10 sp. from 70's or 80's. It's a freebie. Would like any info on it if someone knows anything. Thanks!! I'm contemplating turning it into a fixed/single.


----------



## Evan Evans

Bike2Live said:


> I just picked up a Panasonic Sport 500 10 sp. from 70's or 80's. It's a freebie. Would like any info on it if someone knows anything. Thanks!! I'm contemplating turning it into a fixed/single.


I don't have any info specific to tht sport 500. I did own a dx 4000 in the early 80's. It was my first good bike at about $450 a big chunk of change! It was a super bike I held onto it for many years. I would have it today except it was about 2 inches to big for me. In those days most bike shops sold bikes way to big.


----------



## Bike2Live

Thanks for the reply Evan. This bike has a 21" ST. Dia-Compe brakes and Shimano Skylark RD. The 27" wheels have Schwinn QR's ( if they're original ). I'll have to dig up some old Shimano info on Sheldon Brown's website.


----------



## Quadburner

*I have a catalog from mid 80s w/ Sport 500 listed*

There were 4 "Sport" models: Sport 1000 12 spd. Sport LX 12 spd, Sport 12 Spd. and the Sport 500 10 spd. The 500 had High tensile 1020 tubes& fork. The other three models had plain Cro-moly or Tange Cro-mo for the 1000. The 500 was also offered in a mixte frame, as were the other Sport models. 

Hope htat helps. I have a Panasonic Team from the same year. Bought it new.


----------



## Bike2Live

Thanks Quadburner!!! The decal near the bottom of the seat tube does indeed say 1020 Hi-Ten steel. The bike color is silver with black lettering. I appreciate the help!
Bike2Live.


----------



## Evan Evans

Quadburner said:


> There were 4 "Sport" models: Sport 1000 12 spd. Sport LX 12 spd, Sport 12 Spd. and the Sport 500 10 spd. The 500 had High tensile 1020 tubes& fork. The other three models had plain Cro-moly or Tange Cro-mo for the 1000. The 500 was also offered in a mixte frame, as were the other Sport models.
> 
> Hope htat helps. I have a Panasonic Team from the same year. Bought it new.


Hi, What a Panasonic Team? Is it a high end model? Dura Ace? Sounds neet! Do you guys remember the Panasonic Shimano racing team? Orange & white bikes cool looking. Any chance that anyone has any Panasonic brochures from the early 80's ? Thanks


----------



## Quadburner

*Panasonic Team*

I have the 1985 Pansonic Team 12 Speed, bottom of the "Team" line. All of these had hand made frames (Tange No. 2 in my case). The line was as follows: Team Euroupe I 14 speed (sounds similar to the one you're referring to) - Columbus SP/SL tubes, Campy Record and SR components - the color was salmon pink with white fork & head tube. Team America 12 speed was the next one down - same tubes with Shimano New Dura Ace Ex components Ocean Blue with silver fork and head tube. Next was the Team Europe II 14 speed with Columbus Cro-Mo main tubes. Campy Victory for the components & the color was Grape Dust with white fork & head tube. The Team 12 speed was a mix of Shimano 600 and lower Shimano bits. Color was night blue.

During this time Panasonic had a system called PICs where you could custom order a frame with any paint color(s) you wanted. The production was very organized & they could produce your custom frame very quickly. 

80s Panasonics were very well made. I have well over 30,000 miles on mine & it is still a great bike.


----------



## Evan Evans

Quadburner said:


> I have the 1985 Pansonic Team 12 Speed, bottom of the "Team" line. All of these had hand made frames (Tange No. 2 in my case). The line was as follows: Team Euroupe I 14 speed (sounds similar to the one you're referring to) - Columbus SP/SL tubes, Campy Record and SR components - the color was salmon pink with white fork & head tube. Team America 12 speed was the next one down - same tubes with Shimano New Dura Ace Ex components Ocean Blue with silver fork and head tube. Next was the Team Europe II 14 speed with Columbus Cro-Mo main tubes. Campy Victory for the components & the color was Grape Dust with white fork & head tube. The Team 12 speed was a mix of Shimano 600 and lower Shimano bits. Color was night blue.
> 
> During this time Panasonic had a system called PICs where you could custom order a frame with any paint color(s) you wanted. The production was very organized & they could produce your custom frame very quickly.
> 
> 80s Panasonics were very well made. I have well over 30,000 miles on mine & it is still a great bike.


I have an advertisement in an old Bicycling or equivalent mag. that shows the pink record bike. Like i was mentioning above the frame in the add is sized about 2in to big for the setup of saddle & bars.

I am also looking for & can't find an artical in Bicycling about the dx2000 i think in 1983.


----------



## Evan Evans

My dx 4000 was light metalic blue with black panels. All old shimano 600 ex equiped with the curly pattern details. A super quality bike for the time. My best friend had a dx 2000. The 2000 was cheeper with Shimano altus parts. It was a super deal for the price. we had some great times on those. Panasonics in the early 80's just made great bikes at a great price!


----------



## Evan Evans

*Panasonic add*

1985 Bicycling


----------



## Quadburner

*Sweet!*

Those were great bikes.


----------



## California L33

You've really got to question Panasonic's ad agency for allowing them to take out a full page ad of a pink bike. I think most men, even today, would be more than slightly reluctant to buy a pink bike.


L33


----------



## TomFoolery

*Anyone have a suggested selling price?*

I have the Team Europe II. 

Out of the blue the other day, I was asked if I wanted to sell either the bike or the Campy parts off of it. 

I tuned this bike up about a week ago and put the rear derailleur from the Team Europe I that I had on it. I considered it just a "beater bike" since it was so old and only started riding it to see if I would like to get a serious road bike. I was surprised that a few people have inquired about buying it. 

A couple of people gave me their number for me to get back to them about it. Any ideas or suggestions of what to ask for it? 

Thanks


----------



## terbennett

Bike2Live said:


> I just picked up a Panasonic Sport 500 10 sp. from 70's or 80's. It's a freebie. Would like any info on it if someone knows anything. Thanks!! I'm contemplating turning it into a fixed/single.


For more info, check out vintage-bikes.com.


----------



## schwinn8

hey i have a question i have already placed a bid on a panasonic sport 500 10 speed road bike i put a bit higher of a bid on from e-bay as the owner of the bike has it listed as a model 2004 so i thought it was only 2 yr's old any way i only bidded 75 dollar's as my max bid and it's pick-up that was the main reason the bike look flawless in all the pix can anyone give me any information what yr can this bike be and how is it quality wise?


----------



## IcemanYVR

California L33 said:


> You've really got to question Panasonic's ad agency for allowing them to take out a full page ad of a pink bike. I think most men, even today, would be more than slightly reluctant to buy a pink bike.
> L33


In the mid-late '80s, "Champagne Pink" bikes were very popular, as well as Pink Polo shirts. It was just a sign of the times. I had a pink Bianchi Campione D'Italia, and a pink Miele Gara '88. There were many other riders on the junior racing circuit that had them as well.


----------



## friviz68

*1985 Panasonic Team Europe II*

i bought it for $40.00 bucks can anyone tell me about this bike


----------



## SelfRighteousMe

*80s Panasonic Sport LX*

Im new to this game and recently acquired a 80s Panasonic Sport LX 12 speed that needs some rebuilding. I am having a hard time finding specifications for the bike. Does anybody know what length chain/link count and pedal size the bike require????

thanks!


----------



## SelfRighteousMe

*80s Panasonic Sport lx*

Im new to this game and recently acquired a 80s Panasonic Sport LX 12 speed that needs some rebuilding. I am having a hard time finding specifications for the bike. Does anybody know what length chain/link count and pedal size the bike require????

thanks!


----------



## walkingon2001

friviz68 said:


> i bought it for $40.00 bucks can anyone tell me about this bike


I bought mine today for $120 with front tires replaced, did I get ripped off? The guy seemed real nice, even gave me a ride home.


----------



## sega355

Panasonic is still a popular bike brand in Japan now. They still make them brand new, but they do not get export to outside of Japan.


----------



## DarrylS

*Panasonic Sport 500*

According to the Panasonic Virtual museum site the Sport 500 is a run of the mill 10 speed and has a value of $150 or less depending on condition. I picked a Sport 500 up from a yard sale yesterday for $5.00. It is in near perfect condition except for the tires which are showing some wear. I took it for a ride this evening and it handles nicely and is quite comfortable. All 10 gears work and the brakes are very good.


----------

